

Show HN: Media Browser for iOS - My first mobile app (free) - darwindeeds
http://mediabrowserios.com/

======
darwindeeds
Would love to get some feedback from you guys. This is my first app and my
venture in learning iOS. It took me 2 months to learn and create this app. I
would love to share my experience for anyone looking to get started on iOS
development. Please note that you need the Media Browser server to try this
app. Would be happy to share any information about the controls used in the
app and share code samples if requested.

Github link -
[https://github.com/MediaBrowser/MediaBrowser.iOS](https://github.com/MediaBrowser/MediaBrowser.iOS)

Appstore link - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/media-browser-for-
ios/id7050...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/media-browser-for-
ios/id705058087?ls=1&mt=8)

